
Fact-checking claims coronavirus might have started in August 2019 - mellosouls
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-53005768
======
mellosouls
Previous discussion on the contested study:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23459963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23459963)

The study itself:
[https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/42669767](https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/42669767)

------
aaron695
The virus will have come from rural China, where bats live and you have
humans, livestock and wild animals mixing.

And probably kicked around for a few months at least before getting to the
city.

So it quite possibly started in August or even before.

However the study looked at is typical academia, citation bait.

